# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  27.03.2012 RIFF JTAG – Samsung SCH-I500 Galaxy S Mesmerize/Fascinate Unbrick Supported

## mohamed73

Repairing bricked  *Samsung SCH-I500 Galaxy S Mesmerize/Fascinate* is easy with RIFF Box.
I500 is based on the S5PCxxx Processor (ARM core is Cortex-A8). Please  note the adaptive clocking mode (RTCK) is not available on this  processor, so make sure to select a fixed TCK frequency.
To establish the JTAG connection attach battery cable and press Power On key.
In case after resurrection the download mode is not initiated (LCD  remains blank) do repeat resurrection with ‘Clone Gremlin zone’ option  checked.  *To resurrect Samsung I500:*  Solder JTAG cable to Samsung I500 JTAG pads; Attach battery cable and press Power On key; Make sure Samsung I500 is selected in the list of models; Make sure a fixed TCK frequency is selected; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect USB cable, de-solder JTAG wires; Now  phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up  normally, you can flash it using original Samsung downloader software to  restore it to the working state. .
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

